# Doing better.. Gas incontinence/"LG" sufferer



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

Hey everyone, will make this short as possible. My ailment was gas incontinence ("LG"). I did not have a constant fecal odor ("FBO"), wetness, burping, stomach pain, IBS, crohn's, D, C, etc. My "LG" was only present in public or when stressed. If you believe there is a psychosomatic connection between your anxiety and your gas incontinence, I recommend seeing a psychiatrist. Your insurance probably wont cover the visit, but that shouldn't matter. If you have the symptom I used to have you may benefit from anxiolytic agents. If you see the words "shrink" and "benzos" and immediately dismiss my advice, that is fine. Take my advice lightly; don't throw me any cheapshots. As of now, my life is seemingly back to normal. The true test will be my next semester of college. Wish me luck guys. **PM** me if you have my symptom and would like more info. -GL and stay positive


----------



## ileo (Jun 14, 2012)

PumpIron said:


> Hey everyone, will make this short as possible.


Really, really glad to hear this.Are you saying that social anxiety makes you more sensitive to comments of others about odor? Or, the anxiety actually was creating the odor?


----------



## cation (Jul 18, 2012)

Totally agree with your advice. I do not have your _exact_ symptoms as I do have abdominal pain and C in addition to gas incontinence, but anti-anxiety meds (specifically benzos for me) do help me with the gas issue. I am pretty certain that it actually helps either reduce the gas or improve my ability to hold it unconsciously, and doesn't just make me less paranoid about how other people are reacting. I actually smell myself much less often when I'm on these meds.The problem for me is that I've had to keep increasing the dose to have the same effect, and have been told that eventually I'll hit a ceiling where they don't help at all. As a result, I only take them on really bad days. There TONS of drugs with anti-anxiety properties out there where this won't be a concern, but unfortunately I haven't found one yet that makes as much of a difference for me. Hopefully everyone else who tries will







Always awesome to hear a success story. Good luck next semester, PumpIron!


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

ileococcygeus said:


> Really, really glad to hear this.Are you saying that social anxiety makes you more sensitive to comments of others about odor? Or, the anxiety actually was creating the odor?


It was cyclic. I have gas incontinence, and anxiety simply increased the occurrence of gas incontinence. I still have a normal sphincter and normal gas, just like most people, but the anxiolytics restored my life.By the way, how are you? Message me on Gmail. I try to avoid this site, too much negativity and pessimism. Not good for anxiety sufferers.


----------



## PumpIron (Apr 2, 2010)

cation said:


> Totally agree with your advice. I do not have your _exact_ symptoms as I do have abdominal pain and C in addition to gas incontinence, but anti-anxiety meds (specifically benzos for me) do help me with the gas issue. I am pretty certain that it actually helps either reduce the gas or improve my ability to hold it unconsciously, and doesn't just make me less paranoid about how other people are reacting. I actually smell myself much less often when I'm on these meds.The problem for me is that I've had to keep increasing the dose to have the same effect, and have been told that eventually I'll hit a ceiling where they don't help at all. As a result, I only take them on really bad days. There TONS of drugs with anti-anxiety properties out there where this won't be a concern, but unfortunately I haven't found one yet that makes as much of a difference for me. Hopefully everyone else who tries will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I wish you the best


----------

